# two roamio basics and a mini



## faulkton (Aug 14, 2015)

So I'm new to Tivo, just got a refurb'ed roamio and a mini. I dropped a 6tb drive in the roamio so it has plenty of storage for me. 

I was a little disappointed to discover that the mini was limited to just one tuner and i couldn't cycle between all the tuners like i do on the roamio. Having the live buffer on all four tuners is probably my favorite feature of Tivo. I had it on a direct TV DVR years ago and really missed it for the time i was using WMC. 

So i was thinking about adding a second basic to up my tuners. My understanding is that i could stream any content on the upgraded Tivo with plenty of storage to the basic with only 75 hours. Is that correct?

My next question is if i had two boxes would the mini be able to hook up with both of them? Would it give the mini two tuner to see? Would the mini be able to stream from both DVRs? 

Thank!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes
Yes
You asked this awkwardly. Yes, but not like you want- it can see the tuner on all of the boxes.
Yes


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

faulkton said:


> So i was thinking about adding a second basic to up my tuners. My understanding is that i could stream any content on the upgraded Tivo with plenty of storage to the basic with only 75 hours. Is that correct?


Yes. You could do most of your recording on the 6tb roamio to use that space. Or if your smaller drive roamio gets full, you can transfer shows from it to the larger drive roamio.



faulkton said:


> My next question is if i had two boxes would the mini be able to hook up with both of them? Would it give the mini two tuner to see? Would the mini be able to stream from both DVRs?


The mini can attach itself to one roamio at a time for tuner purposes. So it is still one tuner at a time. If you want to cycle tuners, I suggest using the second roamio for that. In theory, you could change the host for the mini and grab a tuner from the second box, but it appears you want to cycle tuners which the mini can't do like a roamio.

For watching recorded content, the mini can watch 'my shows' of either roamio. It goes to the my shows on the host roamio first, but you can select the non-host roamio to pick a show from there to watch.


----------



## faulkton (Aug 14, 2015)

thanks for the quick replies


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The Mini cannot use more than the 1 tuner its locked on to, to change tuners, you would have the release it first by the Tivo button.


----------



## steff3 (Sep 17, 2005)

I have a similar question so thought I could jump in here instead of a new thread. I have ordered the Roamio refurb with lifetime for OTA/Cable Card. I am currently with Dish. My thought was to hook the Tivo up to the bedroom TV via OTA and after a couple weeks if I like the service I would order a plus for the family room and drop Dish moving to Xfinity/Comcast. Would get one Cable card for the family room and keep the OTA for the bedroom giving my more tuners. Can someone give me or direct me to instructions on how and what I will need to set this up? I have my modem right next to the family room TV. Currently do not have a line to the bedroom but if absolutely necessary could add one if there is no other option. My goal would be to view recorded programing on either box from either box. Live TV from each box as well...possible? Sorry but new to this, have been with Direct for 10 years (first box was the Direct Tivo) and now Dish for 3 years, and they have installed so I'm a bit of a nubie with set up. Tired of the price hikes and when including internet and phone it is getting quite high, IMO. I love my OTA as where I am in the Bay Area I can get both SF and Sacramento channels but we need, or want lol, some of the Cable channels for sports and a few others networks only available to Cable or Satellite.
Thanks!


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

steff3 said:


> I have a similar question so thought I could jump in here instead of a new thread. I have ordered the Roamio refurb with lifetime for OTA/Cable Card. I am currently with Dish. My thought was to hook the Tivo up to the bedroom TV via OTA and after a couple weeks if I like the service I would order a plus for the family room and drop Dish moving to Xfinity/Comcast. Would get one Cable card for the family room and keep the OTA for the bedroom giving my more tuners. Can someone give me or direct me to instructions on how and what I will need to set this up? I have my modem right next to the family room TV. Currently do not have a line to the bedroom but if absolutely necessary could add one if there is no other option. My goal would be to view recorded programing on either box from either box. Live TV from each box as well...possible? Sorry but new to this, have been with Direct for 10 years (first box was the Direct Tivo) and now Dish for 3 years, and they have installed so I'm a bit of a nubie with set up. Tired of the price hikes and when including internet and phone it is getting quite high, IMO. I love my OTA as where I am in the Bay Area I can get both SF and Sacramento channels but we need, or want lol, some of the Cable channels for sports and a few others networks only available to Cable or Satellite.
> Thanks!


It is certainly possible to do what you want.

How you get there depends on what you mean when you say "... do not have a line to the bedroom ...". The TiVos will need internet access in order to download guide information and get software updates. If you were planning to run a Cat5e/Cat6 cable for the bedroom for that internet access, then that same connection can be used to stream between the two boxes, and that is all you need.

Technically, you can't watch live TV from the "other" box, because they can't share tuners, but you can start a recording on either box and then access that recording from the other box and still pause/rewind/FF etc. This gives you "almost live" access.

If you have (or add) coax running between the rooms, then the Plus can create a MoCA network, and you'll need a MoCA adapter for the bedroom ($50 from TiVo is the best price I've seen for a new MoCA adapter). You'll also need a MoCA PoE filter ($9 from TiVo). The MoCA network is only needed if you don't want to run Cat5e/Cat6 cables to all rooms that have a TiVO or need wired internet for other devices.

If you don't ever plan to add more TiVos or Minis, then another option is to use DECA apaters instead of MoCA. DECA adapters are much less expensive than MoCA apapters, but you can only use them if you don't have any Comcast signals on the coax. You might have some DECA adapters left over from your DirecTV days. DECA adapters are two for $8 at Amazon http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Recei...ie=UTF8&qid=1443291389&sr=8-3&keywords=DECA+2


----------



## steff3 (Sep 17, 2005)

snerd said:


> It is certainly possible to do what you want.
> 
> How you get there depends on what you mean when you say "... do not have a line to the bedroom ...". The TiVos will need internet access in order to download guide information and get software updates. If you were planning to run a Cat5e/Cat6 cable for the bedroom for that internet access, then that same connection can be used to stream between the two boxes, and that is all you need.
> 
> ...


Wow..great info...thank you so much! You hit it, I don't have LAN to the bedroom. With Direct, I used a Buffalo wireless bridge then connect that wired to the box but it crapped out a while ago. I thought these boxes had wireless? That wouldn't work? At any rate, I will probably end up doing a cat 5 line down since might be the easiest. There is coaxial but it's not room to room. It's from outside to each room but shouldn't be hard to combine if I no longer need satellite. How about connecting two boxes to the family room TV then a mini to the bedroom. Possible? Would there be limitations with that or is it just not doable? Maybe I'm over thinking this entire thing, lol. Is there a diagram for dummies somewhere ;-)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

faulkton said:


> My next question is if i had two boxes would the mini be able to hook up with both of them? Would it give the mini two tuner to see? Would the mini be able to stream from both DVRs?


The Mini can connect to a single DVR at a time, but switching the host DVR connection is relatively easy to do.

When connected to a host DVR, the Mini will require allocation of a tuner when watching Live TV (or using the On Demand app, in the case of Comcast; not sure about other provider's On Demand apps). As has been mentioned, a Mini isn't capable of cycling through live TV tuners as you can at a DVR.

The Mini is presented a My Shows listing visually identical to what would be seen on the connected host DVR, with any additional TiVo DVRs on the home network appended to the bottom of the My Shows listing. The Mini can stream any content from the host DVR or other DVRs on the network. The main difference when using a Mini to view recorded content is that you cannot initiate a show transfer between DVRs using a Mini. Transfers can only be initiated from the UI of the receiving DVR.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

steff3 said:


> How about connecting two boxes to the family room TV then a mini to the bedroom. Possible?


Not just doable but recommended if you're looking to have 1 CableCARD and 1 OTA DVR. At least that's what I was going to recommend. Otherwise, you'd be prevented from accessing live recordings and on demand content from the cable system on the basic/OTA DVR in the bedroom.

Once you've given the Thumbs Up to the TiVo move, you could get that Plus and put both it and your basic Roamio (in OTA mode) in the Family Room, and a Mini in the bedroom. The Mini would be configured to connect to the Plus as its host DVR and have access to all recorded and Xfinity On Demand content -- but the Mini could be switched over to the baseOTA if you need to watch something live off OTA signals or wish to manage the baseOTA recording schedule (OnePass Manager).

As mentioned, the Plus could be configured to enable MoCA networking on your coax lines, to which the Mini could connect for its required wired network connection. (Consult the TCF MoCA thread for assistance w/ MoCA setup, if needed.) With the base Roamio near your gateway, it could connect directly to the gateway via Ethernet cabling, saving you the $50-ish you'd otherwise spend on a MoCA adapter for the basic Roamio (assuming MoCA network connection to bedroom, rather than Ethernet).

---
edit: p.s. This is exactly what I'll be setting up at my sister's within the next day, dropping a refurb basic Roamio connected to an antenna onto her network to add to an existing Roamio Pro paired with a Comcast CableCARD: to increase the total number of tuners; pull-in a couple OTA channels not supplied by Comcast; and to tune a couple channels via OTA where the OTA signal for the channel is of higher quality than what is provided by Comcast.


----------



## steff3 (Sep 17, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Not just doable but recommended if you're looking to have 1 CableCARD and 1 OTA DVR. At least that's what I was going to recommend. Otherwise, you'd be prevented from accessing live recordings and on demand content from the cable system on the basic/OTA DVR in the bedroom.
> 
> Once you've given the Thumbs Up to the TiVo move, you could get that Plus and put both it and your basic Roamio (in OTA mode) in the Family Room, and a Mini in the bedroom. The Mini would be configured to connect to the Plus as its host DVR and have access to all recorded and Xfinity On Demand content -- but the Mini could be switched over to the baseOTA if you need to watch something live off OTA signals or wish to manage the baseOTA recording schedule (OnePass Manager).
> 
> ...


Kr...thank you so much for the detailed response! I'm really pleased that not only what I was thinking would work but that someone else is actually doing this set up and recommending. You are a wealth of knowledge for me. My box will be here tomorrow and If after a couple weeks both myself and the wife agree on the Tivo system I will be doing exactly as suggested. Thank you again!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> edit: p.s. This is exactly what I'll be setting up at my sister's within the next day, dropping a refurb basic Roamio connected to an antenna onto her network to add to an existing Roamio Pro paired with a Comcast CableCARD: to increase the total number of tuners; pull-in a couple OTA channels not supplied by Comcast; and to tune a couple channels via OTA where the OTA signal for the channel is of higher quality than what is provided by Comcast.


Oh, I should add that I'll be setting this up AGAIN, as I had this setup working once before, for a month or two, before stealing the Roamio OTA for another location. I'll be setting it up, this time, using a refurb basic Roamio, purchased via the recent sale, connected via OTA antenna.


----------



## steff3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Do powerline adapters work? Just saw something about them for Tivo instead of running an entire new line.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

steff3 said:


> Do powerline adapters work? Just saw something about them for Tivo instead of running an entire new line.


Some have had good results with powerline adapters, others have not. Depends on the wiring in your house. Best bet is either MoCA or a wired ethernet line.


----------



## steff3 (Sep 17, 2005)

snerd said:


> Some have had good results with powerline adapters, others have not. Depends on the wiring in your house. Best bet is either MoCA or a wired ethernet line.


Thanks!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## steff3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Okay so after 36+ hours of connecting the new Roamio with my ota I can say I definitely and comfortable enough making the switch. My question now is, do I switch from Dish to Comcast before I purchase a Roamio Plus or can I get the Plus first and get it set up without the cable card? I see there is no longer a lifetime for a reasonable price on the Plus but that is ok with me since I was only planning a month to month on it anyway in the event I just want to go OTA at some point with the box I just got. Is there any advantage to purchasing thru Tivo as opposed to BB or Amazon (their price is lower)?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

steff3 said:


> Is there any advantage to purchasing thru Tivo as opposed to BB or Amazon (their price is lower)?


Purchasing through TiVo.com would give you access to the 1-year included service for the 3TB Roamio Pro at *$600* -- versus $530 for the 1TB Plus purchased through TiVo or $500 purchased via Amazon or BestBuy, after fulfillment of 1 year of monthly service payments (valued at $180).

If you have any friends who have been longtime TiVo customers, you could always hit them up and see if they might qualify for the loyalty special.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

steff3 said:


> My question now is, do I switch from Dish to Comcast before I purchase a Roamio Plus or can I get the Plus first and get it set up without the cable card?


You could get the Plus (or Pro) and get them initialized (activated, updated) before ever activating Comcast service.

Your main roadblock to getting the Roamio Plus setup will be getting your Comcast signal to where you'll want your new Plus located -- as well as establishing your MoCA network -- without interfering with your Dish signal.

Do you or will you have new, separate coax lines for your Comcast & MoCA signals, or had you planned on reusing the coax cabling currently in use by your Dish equipment?


----------



## steff3 (Sep 17, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Purchasing through TiVo.com would give you access to the 1-year included service for the 3TB Roamio Pro at *$600* -- versus $530 for the 1TB Plus purchased through TiVo or $500 purchased via Amazon or BestBuy, after fulfillment of 1 year of monthly service payments (valued at $180).
> 
> If you have any friends who have been longtime TiVo customers, you could always hit them up and see if they might qualify for the loyalty special.


So if my math is right.....319 @ BB for the Plus and 180 for a year of monthly cost = 499 or 600 via Tivo for the Pro and 2 TB more space . Alas, I no of none with Tivo but that's a great suggestion, so I have to buy directly.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

steff3 said:


> So if my math is right.....319 @ BB for the Plus and 180 for a year of monthly cost = 499 or 600 via Tivo for the Pro and 2 TB more space . Alas, I no of none with Tivo but that's a great suggestion, so I have to buy directly.


Your math is either right, or we're both wrong.

Re: loyalty deal... yeah, I've done some minor begging on a couple threads, but haven't had any luck.


----------



## steff3 (Sep 17, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> You could get the Plus (or Pro) and get them initialized (activated, updated) before ever activating Comcast service.
> 
> Your main roadblock to getting the Roamio Plus setup will be getting your Comcast signal to where you'll want your new Plus located -- as well as establishing your MoCA network -- without interfering with your Dish signal.
> 
> Do you or will you have new, separate coax lines for your Comcast & MoCA signals, or had you planned on reusing the coax cabling currently in use by your Dish equipment?


Using the same coax that Dish is using however there are extra lines not being currently used I could use if needed. Is MoCa necessary if all are on the same network though?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

steff3 said:


> Using the same coax that Dish is using however there are extra lines not being currently used I could use if needed. Is MoCa necessary if all are on the same network though?


If your Roamio Plus, base/OTA and Minis will all be on the same wired Ethernet network, no, MoCA is moot.

Comcast would just need to get their signal to wherever you want your Plus located, and then you'd need to get your antenna signal to your base/OTA Roamio.

If you can do all that prep without stepping on your Dish coax cabling, then all the better. You can get your new setup up and running, and tested!, before shutting down Dish.


----------



## steff3 (Sep 17, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> If your Roamio Plus, base/OTA and Minis will all be on the same wired Ethernet network, no, MoCA is moot.
> 
> Comcast would just need to get their signal to wherever you want your Plus located, and then you'd need to get your antenna signal to your base/OTA Roamio.
> 
> If you can do all that prep without stepping on your Dish coax cabling, then all the better. You can get your new setup up and running, and tested!, before shutting down Dish.


Perfect, thanks! Yes, all will be on the same wired line (need to drop one more line but no biggie) and the input will be exactly where it currently is with dish. My current modem is next to my Dish box so Comcast will disconnect the satellite and reconnect their lines at the tv panel outside the house. I have antenna input at the tv as well so I can put both boxes next to the Comcast modem in the family room and connect the mini in the bedroom once I drop a Ethernet line. I was hoping that would work and sounds like it will......a bit off the Tivo subject, I wonder about video quality between Comcast and dish but that's probably for a different forum, lol.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

steff3 said:


> Perfect, thanks! Yes, all will be on the same wired line (need to drop one more line but no biggie) and the input will be exactly where it currently is with dish. My current modem is next to my Dish box so Comcast will disconnect the satellite and reconnect their lines at the tv panel outside the house. I have antenna input at the tv as well so I can put both boxes next to the Comcast modem in the family room and connect the mini in the bedroom once I drop a Ethernet line. I was hoping that would work and sounds like it will......


Yep, it sounds like you're good to go.

Now the fun begins with Comcast, trying to find the best bundle pricing and getting that CableCARD activated.



steff3 said:


> a bit off the Tivo subject, I wonder about video quality between Comcast and dish but that's probably for a different forum, lol.


I can't speak to Dish vs Comcast. I *can* say that I'm annoyed at how few HD stations we get via our local smallish town Comcast office as compared to what my niece is getting, for the same channel package, in suburban Chicago.


----------



## steff3 (Sep 17, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Yep, it sounds like you're good to go.
> 
> Now the fun begins with Comcast, trying to find the best bundle pricing and getting that CableCARD activated.
> 
> I can't speak to Dish vs Comcast. I *can* say that I'm annoyed at how few HD stations we get via our local smallish town Comcast office as compared to what my niece is getting, for the same channel package, in suburban Chicago.


Yep...by also switching my internet and phone to Comcast as well I'll be saving about 100 a month (at least for the first year) triple my download speeds and have equal phone service, which will pay my upfront cost of the Tivo equipment. Add the savings of dvr fees and even better. The HD and channel quantity is on par with what I have so no lose for me there as long as the quality is at least as good.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------

